# FM and IBS People Please Share



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

I was hoping a thread on coping skills and tips for others who suffer both IBS and FM chronically could generate some hope for others in my category. Suggestions on dealing with the constant pain of FM and the gastro upsets and your adaptaions in diet and ability to relax and get quality rest would be of interest to me as I am sure would be beneficial to others. Anyone care to share?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello Goldy, and welcome to the forum.







I looked up a bunch of older threads on your topic that I thought might be of interest to you. Here are the links:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...110903#47110903http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...610873#86610873http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...710003#63710003http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...09961#586109961http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...310573#62310573http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...310482#72310482http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...03861#291103861You also might find some information in our Fibro FAQ useful.Hopefully, between the replies you get here, and the information on the older threads, you'll be able to find something that's useful for you! I hope this info helps!


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

Thanks M&M interesting reading. I have suffered these same symptoms for over 10 years now and just received the FM diagnosis a few months ago. I too have had chronic IBSD w/incontinence for over 20 years that makes it almost impossible for me to function outside the home on any regular basis. I am hoping that some coping skills can help as the IBSD and FM together is sometimes unbearable. I have so many drug allergies that I cannot be treated in the conventional medical way. Any suggestions of non-traditional treatment is appreciated. Thanks for the response.


----------

